# apartment/roommate



## ckanel (Jul 17, 2012)

does anyone have advice on apartment/roommate hunting. i'm hoping to live in maadi i just need to find a good flat and hopefully a room mate. i'm a 25 year old searching for another single woman to possibly live with.


----------

